# ALL FIVE of my does had triplets!  What are the odds?



## Cara Peachick (Mar 20, 2013)

I have 5 LM does, all bred by the same buck - who we had visit our farm and run with the does for a month.  The does all kidded within 5 days of each other.  Every single one had triplets!  

Of these does,
1 routinely has triplets - had twins once - so I was not surprised about her
1 has previously had only singles
The remaining 3 had previously had only twins.  One of the does is 8 years old so has quite a history!

Is this just a fluke?  Reason tells me it is just a fluke, but it just seems so odd.  I am scared to drink the water myself around here for fear that I will have a litter!  

Needless to say, we are busy around here!

Cara


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome - That is all I can say.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I have some of your water?  So far only one single and the other one barely looks pregnant and she only had a single last year.  I am so jealous of all the triplets everyone is getting.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Mar 20, 2013)

Would love to see pics!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 20, 2013)

Use the same buck next year


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> Use the same buck next year


Ditto, AND serve that water carefully with a warning label...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> I am scared to drink the water myself around here for fear that I will have a litter!


  

If you have quintuplets with all the does next year, you're going to have to bottle that water!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 21, 2013)

yes use that boy again!  Curios (How did he do for his owner?)


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2013)

How wonderful!  How many bucks and how many does?


----------



## rinksgi (Mar 21, 2013)

Wonderful! I am curious about the buck,as well. My 4 month old Nubian buck is one of 4 kids born to a doe who routinely has 4 or 5 kids. That is one of the reasons I wanted him. Yes and we need details and pictures of all 15 and the mammas and the daddy, if you have it.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 21, 2013)

Green with envy!! Congrats to all Mamas, and Goat Grammama too!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Mar 21, 2013)

It is my understanding that the buck only determines gender, while the doe determines number. While a poor sperm count could affect fertility, I would imagine that if his sperm can fertilize one egg, they can fertilize more than one if the eggs are available.

Either way, congrats on all the kids!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that the buck only determines gender, while the doe determines number. While a poor sperm count could affect fertility, I would imagine that if his sperm can fertilize one egg, they can fertilize more than one if the eggs are available.
> 
> Either way, congrats on all the kids!


True.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Mar 21, 2013)

I also thought the doe determined the number of eggs released, so thanks for confirming this.  

We had 8 doelings and 7 bucklings.  We were heavy on bucklings until the last mama to kid saved us with triplet doelings!    Also, the buck (sire) was polled and all the mamas are disbudded.  We only have 2 polled bucklings and 3 polled doelings.  I was hoping for a higher percentage polled, but I cannot complain!  

I'll work on the photos.  I need to update my website and send to interested buyers first.

Thanks, everyone, for your kind and funny comments!

Cara


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 21, 2013)

So, if my calculations are correct, that is 15 goat babies. Yet, I see no pictures.......


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Mar 21, 2013)

rinksgi said:
			
		

> Wonderful! I am curious about the buck,as well. My 4 month old Nubian buck is one of 4 kids born to a doe who routinely has 4 or 5 kids. That is one of the reasons I wanted him. Yes and we need details and pictures of all 15 and the mammas and the daddy, if you have it.


Looks like your post and Cara's crossed in cyber space.  She's going to get the pics to her buyers first...then US! So we can ooooo and ahhhh.  

Cara, I have a newbie question for you, how do you now so soon that they're polled?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

What were you feeding those does when you bred them? lol


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> So, if my calculations are correct, that is 15 goat babies. Yet, I see no pictures.......


----------



## Missy (Mar 23, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Egg_Newton said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So, if my calculations are correct, that is 15 goat babies. Yet, I see no pictures.......


X2
X2
(for both comments!)


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 23, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto,... I think its very odd that you could dare to post about babies and not post a single picture... yet 15 babies from 5 does, what are you thinking. Pick up your camera, get out to their shed and take pictures..... do it immediately!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Mar 23, 2013)

I want to know what you were feeding them before breeding and during the month the buck was with them. Did you do anything differently than you had done in the past before and during breeding?


----------

